# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  El trigo en peligro.

## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aunque el trigo es normalmete un planta de secano, hay sitios donde suelen regarlo, he encontrado está noticia creo que es interesante en: agroinformacion.com
http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...n-peligro.aspx

Un saludo a todos  :Smile: 

*El trigo en peligro*

Un nuevo proyecto científico ha sido desarrollado sobre un nuevo hongo, que amenaza la producción mundial de trigo.
28/05/2010 
Agroinformación- Según los científicos, ha aparecido un nuevo hongo llamado, UG 99; cuyo origen parece estar en África. Su propagación es tan rápida ( 160 Km al día), que ha llegado ya a algunos paises asiáticos.



Este estudio, elaborado por la Universidad de Free State, de Sudáfrica, será preentado en la conferencia internacional sobre el trigo, proxima a celebrarse en la ciudad rusa de San Petesburgo.



El hongo original, del que ha derivado el UG99, apareció en África, hace diez años aproximadamente. La preocupación de los científicos, es enorme, pues el efecto de este hongo es debastador en la producción de trigo mundial, sobre todo en los paises poco desarrollados.



Desde tiempos inmemoriales, el trigo es la fuente principal de la alimentación en todo el mundo, esperemos que no haya que recurir a los trangénicos, como única solución a este gran problema.

----------


## ben-amar

Eso es lo unico que faltaba, ¡con la que cae!
Paises que mueren de hambre y sed, mientras otros quieren toda el agua del mundo para enriquecerse, padecen sequias (de las de verdad, no como aquí).
Sus lideres provocan guerras para quedarse con los pocos recursos que quedan.
Si tienen suerte y su pais tiene diamantes y o petroleoo boltan, algunos de estos desgraciados comerá, no el resto del pueblo, ni sus niños, mujeres ni nadie.
Si su pais no tiene recursos naturales, nadie en el mundo sse acordará de ellos, como mucho salvo los de siempre: Cruz Roja, Medicos del mundo, y otras ong´s.
Y mientras tanto, aquí, nos peleamos por el agua de las cuencas (propias y ajenas)
Un saludo a todos.
PD: Pediria a todos que la proxima vez, antes de hablar de trasvases, pensasemos en esta pobre gente, y tal vez en que nosotros seremos los siguientes de la lista

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aquí os dejo noticia de eluniversal.com.mx
http://www.eluniversal.com.mx/articulos/40130.html

Un saludo a todos.

*El trigo, en grave peligro*

Este grano, que alimenta a miles de millones de personas, se encuentra amenazado por una nueva cepa de roya que podría destruir los cultivos  

El Universal

Lunes 21 de mayo de 2007

Una nueva cepa de hongos altamente destructiva que ataca el trigo continúa evolucionando y tiene, según especialistas de la Sociedad Americana de Fitopatología y la Organización de las Naciones Unidas para la Agricultura y la Alimentación (FAO, por sus siglas en inglés), potencial para devastar la producción mundial de este cereal de gran importancia alimentaria. 
El hongo, conocido como Ug99, causante de una enfermedad llamada roya del tallo del trigo (Puccinia graminis) se descubrió en Uganda en 1999 (de ahí su denominación) y en este momento ya se ha esparcido hacia Kenia, Etiopía y Yemen. 

Según la FAO, tomando como base las rutas que utiliza la langosta del desierto, no se excluye la posibilidad de que los vientos transporten la espora de la Ug99 desde Yemen hacia el norte, a lo largo del mar Rojo y se cree que tiene potencial para llegar a Egipto, Sudán, Paquistán, Turquía, China, India e incluso al continente americano. 

David Marshall, experto estadounidense en enfermedades del trigo, dijo que "esta nueva cepa podría atacar una gran cantidad de variedades de trigo en muchos países y vencer incluso a todas las variedades resistentes a la roya que existen en el mundo". 

Por su parte, Norman Borlaug, premio Nobel de la Paz en 1970 y considerado por muchos como el "padre de la agricultura moderna", declaró en la revista New Scientist que la cepa Ug99, clasificada por los especialistas como altamente virulenta, "implica una amenaza de hambre para miles de millones de personas". 

Asimismo, indicó que el consumo mundial de trigo en los últimos seis años se ha mantenido por encima de la producción, por lo que no sólo los precios van en aumento, sino que las reservas de este grano han alcanzado un mínimo histórico desde 1972. Cabe recordar que la roya del trigo fue descubierta en 1954, año en que devastó 40% de los cultivos estadounidenses, país considerado el segundo productor de este cereal en el mundo. 

En ese entonces, los científicos desarrollaron una variedad de la planta con resistencia genética para la enfermedad, que contribuyó enormemente a su conservación; sin embargo, no consiguió eliminar el problema, que ahora se magnifica dado que las esporas de la cepa Ug99 son transportadas mayoritariamente por el viento, a través de grandes distancias, e incluso de manera intercontinental. 

"La producción mundial de trigo podría estar en peligro si la roya se extiende a los principales países productores. El hongo tiene potencial de causar una epidemia en los cultivos a nivel mundial, con pérdidas en las cosechas por varios miles de millones de dólares. Ello podría llevar al incremento de los precios del trigo y a escasez a nivel local y regional. Los países en desarrollo que dependen del trigo y no tienen acceso a las variedades resistentes serán particularmente vulnerables", dijo Jacques Diouf, director general de la FAO. El organismo internacional emitió una alerta en los países afectados para que incrementen la vigilancia de la enfermedad, particularmente en Yemen. 

Entre las principales medidas de control que deben aplicarse se cuenta la introducción de variedades de trigo más resistentes, así como la reducción de las fechas de plantación, para romper el ciclo de la enfermedad. 

Los resultados de estudios realizados por científicos del Centro de Investigación Agrícola de Njoro, en Kenia, dependiente del Centro Internacional para la Mejora del Maíz y el Trigo (CIMMYT), son alarmantes, pues reportan que más de 85% de los trigos muestra, incluidas variedades de importantes regiones productoras del mundo, sucumbieron ante el ataque del Ug99. 

Incluso algunas variedades que apenas hace un año mostraron ser resistentes a esta roya ahora presentaron cierto grado de susceptibilidad a la misma. 

Njoro es una zona de Kenia donde la forma virulenta del hongo es endémica. Es por ello que en los últimos tres años los científicos la han utilizado para exponer al trigo a la enfermedad a fin de determinar qué variedades son susceptibles y, lo más importante, para buscar alguna que no lo sea. 

En ese sentido, desde marzo de 2006 se sembraron y expusieron al Ug99 más de 11 mil tipos diferentes de trigo, incluidos sus variedades silvestres, provenientes de todo el mundo. 

A la fecha todavía se están analizando los resultados; sin embargo, al parecer, cuando menos uno de los genes que eran más resistentes a la roya y que habían protegido a muchas variedades de trigo de distintas regiones durante décadas, ha dejado de ser eficaz contra esta nueva cepa. 

De continuar así las cosas será necesario "encontrar alguna forma de reemplazar todo el trigo en el mundo", dijo Rick Ward, coordinador de la Iniciativa Mundial de la Roya. 

"La buena noticia es que algunas muestras en Njoro resistieron al hongo. Eso nos proporciona un buen comienzo", afirmó Ravi Singh, investigador del CIMMYT. (Sociedad Americana de Fitopatología, FAO, CIMMYT y Sagarpa)

----------


## Salut

Bueno, por suerte hay cultivos alternativos más que suficientes. Y con el tiempo ya saldrán variedades de trigo resistentes al hongo.

Creo que a todos nos sentaría bien un ejercicio de flexibilidad en cuanto a los ingredientes habituales de nuestras cocinas.

Sin duda, la parte dura se la llevarán aquellos países sin infraestructura, capacidad técnica ni recursos financieros para amoldarse a la nueva situación.

----------


## ben-amar

> Bueno, por suerte hay cultivos alternativos más que suficientes. Y con el tiempo ya saldrán variedades de trigo resistentes al hongo.
> 
> Creo que a todos nos sentaría bien un ejercicio de flexibilidad en cuanto a los ingredientes habituales de nuestras cocinas.
> 
> Sin duda, la parte dura se la llevarán aquellos países sin infraestructura, capacidad técnica ni recursos financieros para amoldarse a la nueva situación.


Mas bien soy un ignorante, en esto y en muchas cosas, pero pienso como tú: Habrá remedio, como con las vacunas, para quien tenga dinero

----------


## Salut

^^ No necesariamente dinero. Para muchos bastará con tener otros recursos fitogenéticos localmente disponibles. Es decir, la mayoría de zonas que mantengan cierta agricultura tradicional, y no se hayan hipotecado con la industrial a gran escala.

Por ejemplo, en la mayoría de países africanos existen bastantes cultivos de sorgo -que de hecho son más adecuados para su clima que el trigo-. En donde exista agua suficiente también se puede pasar a cultivar más maíz...

Endeluego, habría que mirar con mucho detalle dónde el impacto puede ser potencialmente devastador. Pero no creo que sea algo a gran escala.

----------

